# Helo's



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Just bought a Blade CP copter. Never flown RC before! Any copter flyers in the Cypress area that would be able to show me a few things??


----------



## Wap (Mar 9, 2006)

moving to houston soon. will live near katy. Buy a flight sim before u fly will save u a lot of money and repair time.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

yup hes got a point its expensive but go buy you the real flight flight sim and train your little butt off it saved me alot of money especialy learning to hover


----------



## lemo008 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm selling a kyosho nexus 30 chopper with futaba radio for 300$ my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## wannabfishing (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a blade CP and Real Flight G3 as well.
RF will help you with orientation gives you a general feel for the helo's, but none of the models i have found are as squirrely as the real thing. The smaller the Helo, the squirrelier they are.
I can fly fairly decent with G3, but put my hands on my Blade CP and i'm still working with hovering.

Biggest problem with the CP, the batteries are ****, unless you got the CP+ which, i think, comes with Lipo's. If you can swing it, upgrade to lipo's. Still haven't with mine, but on my "things to buy" list.


----------

